# Working Geese today ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

At a private 8 acre facility we patrol for geese. The kids were off school today so I brought them along. 

We do have the geese under control at this facility but you can see what fun we are having by putting pressure on any birds that decide to try to make this property home. She found a dead squirrel that you'll hear me call her off to continue putting pressure on the bird. 

What a fun way to make some extra cash to pay for vet bills, training equipment, French Ring training club fees and food for the dog. \\/ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnvzCnSBBiQ


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> At a private 8 acre facility we patrol for geese. The kids were off school today so I brought them along.
> 
> We do have the geese under control at this facility but you can see what fun we are having by putting pressure on any birds that decide to try to make this property home. She found a dead squirrel that you'll hear me call her off to continue putting pressure on the bird.
> 
> ...



Quality Geoff, that dog can do everything. 

Train her on a good straight send out, then fire her out like a torpedo.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Working geese"! :-k

How's their hold and...errrrr....honk?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "Working geese"! :-k
> 
> How's their hold and...errrrr....honk?


Ha ha yeah watch out for the handler aggro ganders. They'll honk ya hard!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

One of the most fascinating parts of working on (proofreading) this upcoming book
http://www.amazon.com/Storeys-Herdi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239417046&sr=8-1
was definitely the geese-herding section. The author is the _All About Aussies_ award-winning writer, breeder, trainer, and judge, but she sure does know a lot of herder stuff, ACD or not!

Geoff, I had no idea that I actually "knew" one of these geese wranglers!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> One of the most fascinating parts of working on (proofreading) this upcoming book
> http://www.amazon.com/Storeys-Herdi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239417046&sr=8-1
> was definitely the geese-herding section. The author is the _All About Aussies_ award-winning writer, breeder, trainer, and judge, but she sure does know a lot of herder stuff, ACD or not!


Neat looking book. So you are editing it for her? There is lots of books out there about herding and actually the hardest part about it. (after finding a dog to do the work) is the business end of it. It is so easy to sell yourself sort even at $55/ hr we are cheaper than the local Toyota dealer's book rate but the garage can't move geese! 

The manual I used for learning about moving geese was from Cornell University. http://www.dnr.cornell.edu/EXT/sales/store/browse.asp?cat=3 



Connie Sutherland said:


> Geoff, I had no idea that I actually "knew" one of these geese wranglers!


LOL You know 2! Don't forget .. Howard 'Honker' Gaines III :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Denver is infested with those things. I always thought that they would be a good "feed the homless" sort of food.

I guess shotguns are not allowed ??


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Denver is infested with those things. I always thought that they would be a good "feed the homless" sort of food.
> 
> I guess shotguns are not allowed ??


Feeding the homeless with all those extra geese would make too much sense.. #-o


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

'' Denver is infested with those things. I always thought that they would be a good "feed the homless" sort of food. ''


They used to do that here . They would have a Metro (Mnpls./St Paul) area eradication and give them to the foodshelves. I'm not sure if they still do .

I didn't know you could make such good money chasing geese . My old hunting Lab would do that all day long . He'd hit geeses so hard in the field he would to carlwheels with it . Looked like a Mal hitting a bitesuit . It sure was pretty .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a kid we had to go to a wildlife refuge during the migration if you wanted to see Canadas. Now they'er as bad as pigeons. Flying rats!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, I see them everywhere up until I spend a couple of hours putting out decoys then the clouds part and the damn things disappear. 

One of the few things I didn't mind selling during my divorce was my enclosed trailer full of decoys .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Yep, I see them everywhere up until I spend a couple of hours putting out decoys then the clouds part and the damn things disappear.
> 
> One of the few things I didn't mind selling during my divorce was my enclosed trailer full of decoys .


:lol: :lol: Seems to be a common compliant amoung goose hunters. If I took a shotgun to schutzhund club I could knock down a couple of dozen a training session most any time of year. :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I might just try taking up golf if I want geese . Looks like all you need is a 9 iron .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A nine iron and a Border Collie!
I'm about 2 miles from the Missouri River and 15 from the Mississippi and Missouri Rivers conflluience. I can throw rocks and his just about any waterfowl on the charts.
I can't even hit a ball with one of those dern club things. :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i personally always felt blessed if i could 1) hit the frickin ball and, better yet 2) get the ball to get off the ground if i DID hit it, and BEST 3) the ball went at least 15 yards. in any direction.

the best part of golf is drinking beer.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> One of the few things I didn't mind selling during my divorce was my enclosed trailer full of decoys .


Holy Schonkers Jim! A whole Trailer full of decoys and you sold 'em? Most clubs have only 2 or 3 certified decoys! Your ex musta been mean to make you get rid of that many!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Geoff , 

Mean is an understatement . Her bite was worse then her bark . That's why I had to sell them . They were afraid to come out of the trailer .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I might just try taking up golf if I want geese . Looks like all you need is a 9 iron .


My oldest son is the Ass't Super at a golf course. Geese drive them crazy. the residents on the course complained when they used fireworks and blanks to drive the geese off. Now they complain cause there is goose poop every where. Not to mention what they do to a green looking for worms. A 9 iron about right, if the wind is right a wedge will work.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> A nine iron and a Border Collie!
> I'm about 2 miles from the Missouri River and 15 from the Mississippi and Missouri Rivers conflluience. I can throw rocks and his just about any waterfowl on the charts.
> I can't even hit a ball with one of those dern club things. :lol:


Bob the golf hack...nine and a BC, all new way to get a birdie?!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not even good enough to be called a hack. 
One time in my life (back in highschool) I went to a driving range. If ya told me before I swung that thing that I could take out the florescent light directly above my head I woulda never believed it.8-[  
Haven't tried since! :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob a real good friend of mine who also carves decoys (ducks and geese) was raised on a golf course on Long Island. Talk about a squirrel hunter! When we play 18 holes or so, he tree tops 24/7. Now call it a lefty thing or just good golf, but OMG! This and pool I don't do on a bet...my assesets would be had! Oh, squirrel pie ain't half bad! \\/


----------

